# Is there a difference between...



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

feeder pigs and weaner pigs?

Just curious


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

A feeder pig is a pig that is 40 to 60 lb, typically a pig that has left the nursery. A weaned pig is just that, a piglet that was just weaned. In current commercial production a weaned pig is typically 17 to 26 days of age.

Jim


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Jim!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

A feeder pig means it is being raised as food. This is as opposed to a breeder quality pig which has the best conformation and other traits that you would want to propagate in a herd.

A weaner pig is a pig that has been recently weaned off of the mother. This is the age that they are often sold at. Generally if you're buying pigs to raise to slaughter you buy weaner feeder pigs. We wean at about six weeks of age.

A weaner graduates to being a shoat, then a grower, roaster, finisher and market hog.

For lots of terminology see the FAQ at:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/faq


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Highlands, I'm checking out your site right now


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

Walter has alot of good info on his sight. I would suggest that anyone visit. :clap:


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

Lazy J has it correct. The difference is in size; feeder pigs are usually out of the nursery, weaners are right off the sow.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

See the dictionary:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/feeder

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/weaner

It is very clear that a feeder is the purpose and a weaner is the age. This is also the widely used terminology in the industry.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

In the swine industry a feeder pig is a pig weighing 40 to 60 lb, typically after the pig leaves the nursery. there used to be a huge portion of the pork industry that was either farrow to feeder and feeder to finish.

I am sitting at lunch with three hog farmers that have been raising pigs for over forty years in Illinois, they all agree with what I wrote about a feeder pig.

Jim


----------

